# Twin tigers



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's my latest work.
It's a Batson RCLB80M, spiral wrapped.
I plan on throwing live baits and large poppers from it for GT's etc.

Crouching tiger weave on the bow and shere khan on the stern.
Matagi camo EVO forms the split grip and Matagi gold winding checks to finish the ends.

What can I say, I like shiny objects LOL

A slightly improved version of this pattern is available on request to PicToWeave users.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Long shot and some work in progress pics.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, Owen!! Lots of detail in the weaves, very, very nice work. With all the stripes, I'll bet the left list was fun......5 colors??........Amazing,,,,Jim


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Owen, I think you may like tigers (lol). I may have to send you a web grip and see if I can convert you to a spider fanatic.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Owen
That is beautiful. It looks absolutely perfect. Is that cable ties around the thread next to the tape?
Pat


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow that looks mean!! That thread work is top notch! Now go tear up some GT's!!!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Owen this in an incredible piece of work. You have reached a level of mastery the everyone would love to attain and in such a short period of time. Sandy to has become a rising star and I cant wait to see her new weave. It is not just the the amount of layers but also the precision you have shown. Thanks for everything you and Sandy bring to the craft.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

What a great day! I got my taxes done and getting a refund, my fishing buddy agreed to go fishing with me tomorrow, and coming home to find your pictures of a great weave. Very nicely done. Now to tie some flies for tomorrow's fishing.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

mark blabaum said:


> Beautiful work Owen, I think you may like tigers (lol). I may have to send you a web grip and see if I can convert you to a spider fanatic.


Mark,
I have an agreement with sharks. I'll stay above the water and leave them alone. They stay under the water and leave me alone.

Spiders just get squashed!

Tell you what.
I'll do a weave of a spider and send it to you just so I can get my work beside the heirlooms you create.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful threadwork!! Is that the original Shere Khan weave that you did last year? I'm liking the crouching tiger a bunch!
Jerry


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Jim,
Six colors. The eyes are actually bright yellow but it darkened almost to the same as the back highlight color.

Jerry,
Same weave. It's taken me this long to finish the rod.
Well nearly finish LOL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

OwenD said:


> Mark,
> 
> Tell you what.
> I'll do a weave of a spider and send it to you just so I can get my work beside the heirlooms you create.


.......................That sounds like the makings of a global rod.....We could get Doc on board to add some of his magic and then raffle it off for a charity at his West Coast show in May. What do ya think. I'll pay for the blank and pitch in on the shipping costs from Australia......Hmmmmmmm?


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Jim I'd be happy to do that as well. I think that I have a nice 2 pc (easier to ship)Batson blank that would work well for it. I'd be happy to donate the blank and grip and Doc could use it for a door prize, raffle or what ever his heart desires.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

mark blabaum said:


> Jim I'd be happy to do that as well. I think that I have a nice 2 pc (easier to ship)Batson blank that would work well for it. I'd be happy to donate the blank and grip and Doc could use it for a door prize, raffle or what ever his heart desires.


 Sounds great Mark. Let's see what Mr. D thinks. I don't know the time diff, but it's probably early tomorrow morning there(or something like that). There's enough time, I think Doc's show is May 2 this year. But the sooner the better. Maybe something will come together. I stand by my offer of the shipping part. I think Mary Lou shipped something down under and it was a couple hundred bucks but I believe it was a full length completed rod. With the progression of a build like this, you would need to do the gripwork first, right? We can research the logistics of it all and see what our costs would be for a round trip for the blank(butt section). I won't have an oppportunity to check back until monday. Goin out of town this wknd. If it's feasible, let's do it,,,,Jim


----------



## mrrwally (Mar 16, 2006)

*Twin Tigers*

Those tiger weaves are as close to perfection as you could get, Owen. When Doc gives you accolades that really means something. That global rod idea sounds great. I can't wait to break my piggy bank for a chance at that rod.:doowapsta


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Guys I am sorry I havent read every line. You all know you can count on me to help in any way. Just drop me a line and let me know what I can do. I love multi talent projects.


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd be happy to help in any charity thing you guys had going.
Logistically it's pretty difficult to do a round trip both in costs and shipping time. It would spend a full month in transit.
Maybe we should step outside the box a bit.
The only way I could see for me to do a weave would be to adopt the Matagi grip principal. i.e. Do it on a thin piece of tube that would slip over the blank between the split grip and build the grips over it. That adds bulk of course and may spoil both the aesthetics and balance of the rod?
The other alternative is to do a pigeon pair concept. As in a matching theme landing net (assuming a lighter rod or fly rod) or a gaff if it was a bruiser rod.
That way the gear only does the trip once and it's a fraction of the size.
My talent pool is somewhat shallower than Doc's so I'd defer on the theme and be happy to do whatever I could to be involved. My stuff is usually on big rods so the design would be the key.
Sandy would love to do it too, so the option is there for a few designs/themes.
Now if you're really keen on an international rod then you HAVE to talk to Jorge Pozzobon about a cross wrap!


cheers,
Owen


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

Owen, I like the way you're thinking. I'll try to measure up the blank tonight and see how much room you've got to work with. I would think a thin wall piece of aluminum or brass would work well and wouldn't make the grip to thick between the grips. I also like the idea of Jorge for an international project. I'll e/mailing him and see what he say's. Owen I'll try to e/mail you tomorrow and we'll try to work this thing out. Thanks Mark.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've seen pics of Jorge's work. WOW. I'll check in with you guys Monday,,,,,Jim


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

*gorgeous weaves*

*Wow!!!! just freaking WOW...*those tigers look more like patches than weaves w/the finish on. Great idea guys...where do I get advanced tickets? Doc, Owen, Mark and JP sounds like a $1200.00 rod. Awesome group.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

pg542 said:


> Sounds great Mark. Let's see what Mr. D thinks. I don't know the time diff, but it's probably early tomorrow morning there(or something like that). There's enough time, I think Doc's show is May 2 this year. But the sooner the better. Maybe something will come together. I stand by my offer of the shipping part. I think Mary Lou shipped something down under and it was a couple hundred bucks but I believe it was a full length completed rod. With the progression of a build like this, you would need to do the gripwork first, right? We can research the logistics of it all and see what our costs would be for a round trip for the blank(butt section). I won't have an oppportunity to check back until monday. Goin out of town this wknd. If it's feasible, let's do it,,,,Jim


If you all are going to ship a rod to Australia, it can be expensive BUT....I shipped a two-piece rod, for about $80.00, for a two week delivery...and.. the rod arrived in ten days..and that was to the Northern Territory, it arrived with no damage, used PVC and PVC caps...it was shipped UPS..

One week delivery, and a one piece rod, could cost well over a $140.00...
Hope this helps...

MaryLou..:texasflag


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought I would put a note on the progress of the global project. I received an e/mail from Jorge and he is on board to do the wrap. The logistics and distances to cover would be tight for Doc's WestCoast show on May 2nd, but we will have it in Doc's hands some time this year so he will have it before the 2010 WestCoast show. Thanks all for the idea and the support. Mark


----------



## Stan Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

Owen, your talent and that of Doc and Mark as well as many others make rod building a pastime that continues to be alive and gratifying. Having only started a few years ago I have missed a lot of enjoyment but I'm certainly happy that I'm still around to watch with wonder now.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Mark. Let me know if you guys need anything and when you need it. I think you guys could build a masterpiece and I for one am certainly going to buy some Raffle tickets for it. Keep us posted,,,,Jim


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Now thats a weave.................WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW


----------

